# Passenger Side Airbag Light



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cruze LT RS and I've been having an issue with the passenger side airbag light shutting on and off randomly. When I start the car it is fine but then the off light will shut off and nothing is lit then randomly flash on and off (Nothing is in the seat.) Have taken to the dealership multiple times for a fix and they say it's fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your dealership is not fine....try another.
In general, based on your description, either the seat cushion pad or seat belt latch (alongside the console) is the culprit.

Good luck,
Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there bluefirestarter,

I’m sorry to hear of this concern with the Airbag Light in your Cruze. I understand that you have gone to the dealership for this concern. Please feel free to send us a private message with your VIN, current mileage, involved dealership, and full contact information so that we can look further into this for you. I look forward to hear from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## scuba113 (Mar 1, 2017)

I have the same issue with my 2014 cruze it started a few weeks ago. When someone sits on the seat the ON light turns on. It will not light up and this is everyday issue when no one is on the seat.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Follow the directions in the Chevy Customer Care post above.


----------



## Karishma (6 mo ago)

Hi, I am having the same issue. When there is no one in the seat the passenger airbag OFF light should stay on but as I start the car I can see the OFF light but after few minutes its starts flickering and comes back on and off randomly. I am a new driver and have no idea.


----------



## Karishma (6 mo ago)

Its is a 2013 chevy cruze Lt 


Karishma said:


> Hi, I am having the same issue. When there is no one in the seat the passenger airbag OFF light should stay on but as I start the car I can see the OFF light but after few minutes its starts flickering and comes back on and off randomly. I am a new driver and have no idea.


----------

